# Ike von der Donauvorstadt puppies



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Just curious. Who has one? What are there names? Are you doing any sports with them? How are they doing in the sports or at home? Do you have any good photos or videos? Any information at all you feel like sharing is welcome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wildhaus has two litters from Ike (N&O's)
I personally love how they are turning out.
3 of the O's:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/469410-nick-6-months.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/456298-osin-odin-ice.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...45473-maggieroselee-would-like-introduce.html


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Great thread... 

I have a Ike son.. Oberon v. Wildhaus 'Nick" - Ike x Isis v. Wildhaus.. 
Oberon vom Wildhaus ? working-dog

So far I'm liking everything about him.. No bite work yet, (not till he matures) only tracking and ob.. He's going to be a very nice tracking dog and his ob should be animated. Protection, only time will tell.. He has nice drives for the toy, good food drive, social, no environmental issues, no footing issues, he's going to be on the smaller side (I think) and is very agile and quick.. Right now he's very independent and I'm hoping that will change.

Only have a recent tracking vid..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlriWeFTcvI

And just some silly backyard antics stuff that I won't post..


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone else's do stuff like this?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd love to hear from others too, but don't think there are that many who have Ike progeny over here..


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

My boy isn't from Ike, but we were interested in his litters at Van Meerhout and Germelhaus. Bear used to play with one of the females that is an Ike puppy. She seemed like a fun, confident puppy. 

IMG_0043


----------



## OregonForestDog (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello there, this response is very late but my boy Ivan is from Ike. He is mostly my hiking buddy, no titles or anything yet but since we spend most of our free time in the woods rather than on the training field that's not surprising. He'll be 2 in January. If you want more information, feel free to PM me. I have boatloads of pictures of him from our hikes.


----------



## redrivertx (Dec 19, 2015)

This response is even later, but I have an Ike pup. He turned 2 a couple months ago. He has his BH, AD, IPO1, and CGC. He's a great tracker, very social, and stable. Also a great hiking buddy and best friend.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> He's a great tracker, very social, and stable.


Sounds like my guy.. And congrats on the titles already!!


----------

